
Bad use of HTML5 form validation is worse than not using it at all - bluesmoon
http://tech.bluesmoon.info/2010/12/bad-use-of-html5-form-validation-is.html
======
thristian
This is one of those problems that happen when content adopts a standard
before there's any widely available implementations (see: all the people who
blindly added "use strict" to their JS because jslint told them to).

I've been tinkering with HTML5 forms recently for a project for a customer,
and my experience has been that Firefox 4 betas are excellent, Firefox 3.x
supports nothing (the next best thing), Opera does fairly well (it supports
the old "WebForms 2" spec, but the spec changed when it got folded into
HTML5), and WebKit is fairly broken (It claims to support validation, but I've
never actually seen it complain about invalid fields).

Said customer is going to get a site that works pretty well in Firefox
(natively, and with a polyfiller), IE (polyfiller) and Opera (native), but
will be unavoidably clunky in Chrome and Safari. C'est la vie.

